# Housse Ipod



## Kzimir (7 Juillet 2002)

Salut,

Depuis quelques jours, je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un iPod, et je suis donc à la recherche d'ue p'tite housse pour éviter les grosses bosses pour mon joujou.
Quelque chose entre le sac plastique et la housse Vuitton en gros...
Si vous avez des adresses de site pour télécharger des p'tits softs ou autres, je suis preneur aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Merci !


----------



## kisco (8 Juillet 2002)

http://www.ipodfanatic.com


----------



## huexley (8 Juillet 2002)

autre solution si tu ne veux pas payer des sommes astronomique pour un bout de néoprène il y a deux autres solutions

braques un plongeur et vole lui sa combinaison

ou va au rayon pochette d'appareil photo y a toute les dimension clips et tout et tout et pour l'économie réalisée tu peux mm aller t'acheter Medal of Honor !!


----------



## Kzimir (8 Juillet 2002)

oui, je vais regarder de côté là vi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)))))


----------



## barbarella (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Kzimir:
*Salut,

Depuis quelques jours, je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un iPod, et je suis donc à la recherche d'ue p'tite housse pour éviter les grosses bosses pour mon joujou.
Quelque chose entre le sac plastique et la housse Vuitton en gros...
Si vous avez des adresses de site pour télécharger des p'tits softs ou autres, je suis preneur aussi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Merci !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour la housse, faut voir avec Thebig, il a l'exclusivité sur la fabrication de housse en véritable poils d'oppossums


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Kzimir:
*Salut,

Depuis quelques jours, je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un iPod, et je suis donc à la recherche d'ue p'tite housse pour éviter les grosses bosses pour mon joujou.
Quelque chose entre le sac plastique et la housse Vuitton en gros...
Si vous avez des adresses de site pour télécharger des p'tits softs ou autres, je suis preneur aussi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Merci !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En attendant,si tu passe les vacances en bretagne,
ce qu'il y a de plus discret c'est ça...




(tu savais que tu postais au bar bien sur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## kisco (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par petit scarabée:
*(tu savais que tu postais au bar bien sur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

s'il savait pas, ben il en appréciera les conséquences


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par kisco:
*

s'il savait pas, ben il en appréciera les conséquences   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2002)

J'oubliais,pour aller avec ton costume du dimanche.
La housse à roulettes...


----------



## Kzimir (8 Juillet 2002)

Merde, je me suis fait griller en plein jour ! ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2002)




----------



## Kzimir (8 Juillet 2002)

Fan de la première heure hein ?


----------



## loriscoutin (8 Juillet 2002)

si tu veux faire classe y'a meme dior qui fait des petites housses pour nos ipods chéris
si si c'est vrai c'est meme ecrit et en photo dans les svmmac


----------



## huexley (8 Juillet 2002)

En plus c'est un bon investissement !! MOCHE et CHER, que demande le peuple !


----------



## Kzimir (9 Juillet 2002)

Prendre un prêt pour m'acheter une housse, ça ira je crois, je vais me contenter d'un rouleau d'alu je pense


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2002)

Un moyen peu cher de protéger ton iPod :
Une bonne enveloppe matelassée avec double rembourrage sur laquelle tu écris mon adresse (sécurité en cas de perte), que tu timbres, et que tu déposes délicatement dans une boîte métallique haute protection sur laquelle il est indiqué "poste" ...


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2002)

Tu demandes à ta belle mère qu'elle t'en tricote un pour ton anniversaire de mariage.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*Tu demandes à ta belle mère qu'elle t'en tricote un pour ton anniversaire de mariage.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------------
En pure woolmark gris souris avec une grosse tirette du style braguette de routier et un col roulé pour y ranger tes accessoires...
Comme dirait mon fils "ça tue sa mère...!!!"


----------



## huexley (9 Juillet 2002)

En général je dit ca pour les mamans des autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




reste qu'un motif comme ca pour son iPod 






ca fait un super antivol !!


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2002)

J'ai trouvé ! 

Utilise une vieille chaussette de sport salement trouée, enfile ton iPod à l'intérieur et place la fameuse "scroll wheel" en face du trou. Tu refermes la chaussette avec une pince à linge ou une épingle à nourrice. Et voilà !


----------



## Kzimir (10 Juillet 2002)

La solution "belle maman" s'impose je crois


----------

